# Compass update and more



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone I wonted the tell everyone Compass is now a mommy (a foster mom but...). Her old mom Quincar23 alredy knows and I just wanted to let you guys know. I will post pictures of her and the baby soon.


Also I want to show off my new baby (5 year old baby) lovebird. Her name is Devon and I just got her a few days ago. She's just too cute  
http://pets.webshots.com/album/562696522ZIjBrL?vhost=pets


And lastly I wanted to show off my birds again and ask you guy what colors you think they are, no reason really I was just thinking it would be cool to know what they would be called (color wise). 
http://pets.webshots.com/album/562731158DSErXh?vhost=pets


Hope you guys like the pictures


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very pretty birds, Michelle! Thank you for the photos! I'm not any good at describing colors or feather patterns, so won't even try. Your lovebird is very pretty! Is it friendly or a flesh eating bird like my two rescued lovebirds? I have two peach faced lovebirds that are are lovely to look at but don't you dare try to hold .. you will get bitten to pieces!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That Lovebird is quite handsome. It's a male...right? The colors are so vivid and rich. 
Your pigeons are some of the prettiest I've ever seen.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Very pretty birds, Michelle! Thank you for the photos! I'm not any good at describing colors or feather patterns, so won't even try. Your lovebird is very pretty! Is it friendly or a flesh eating bird like my two rescued lovebirds? I have two peach faced lovebirds that are are lovely to look at but don't you dare try to hold .. you will get bitten to pieces!
> 
> Terry



My lovebird is a really nice girl. She was hand fed as a baby so that may that part in it. She has a odd story she was sold from a breeders, the guy that got her did not play with her and about 5 years later gave her back to the breeder. She was not nice but the breeder worked with her and tamed her down again. The breeder (wich also helps find homes for birds in need) put her up for a home and no one wonted her. I talked to her about a lovebird befor and did not get one tho. So she e-mailed me saying she had one in need of a home. I was already to go get her then the worst thing happened my grandpa pasted away (02/01/08) so I sadly told the lady I just could not get her, that I would not have time for her. She told me that she would keep looking and if I wanted her to let her know and if she had her I could get her. Well now about two months later I ask about the bird again and she sayed someone was thinking about getting her but the other lady sayed I could have her so... After talking to the breeder for about a year for a lovebird and about 5-7 months for THIS lovebird I got her. And her is the best alittle on the nipy side at times but must of the time just lovebol. Sorry for wright so much.   


At 1st thats the type I wanted the peach faced but my girl is a mix of two types of lovebird a ires (not sure if i spelled that right) and a non ires lovebird what everthat means. I do not know about the breed part with the lovebirds. But the breeder said that its a mix and she could not have babies, like if a pigeon and dove breeds something like that.

Have you evey posted pictures or your lovebirds? I would love the see them.

THANK YOU THANK YOU for the nice comment about my birds.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Charis said:


> That Lovebird is quite handsome. It's a male...right? The colors are so vivid and rich.
> Your pigeons are some of the prettiest I've ever seen.


Well that is what everyone sayed till SHE had eggs about 3-4 months ago. lol 

Nop he is noe for sure a she lol  :-D

And THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!!
Would you beleave me if I told you most those pigeons and really mixed breeds. Most of the ones there are my feral Pije's and his mate Kanna wich is a mixed breed of about 3-4 types her self. :-D The other one #3 has a roller mixed mom and a Serbian High Flyer dad. And two of these babies #5 being one were my bad there mom and dad are both Pije's older kids. I did not see the eggs in time.  But dont tell them they may not like me if they find out. lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a couple of very poor pics of my Tiki and Sassy on the day I brought them home: http://www.rims.net/2005Nov10/target14.html

and a link to a site where you may see the types of lovebirds that yours is a hybrid of: http://burdensbirdsinc.com/lovebirds.html
Maybe Devon is part Fischer ???

I'll get some new ones of Tiki and Sassy one day soon .. they are gorgeous but still are little flesh eating beasts!  

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Here's a couple of very poor pics of my Tiki and Sassy on the day I brought them home: http://www.rims.net/2005Nov10/target14.html
> 
> and a link to a site where you may see the types of lovebirds that yours is a hybrid of: http://burdensbirdsinc.com/lovebirds.html
> Maybe Devon is part Fischer ???
> ...


There cute  
And even by the site im not sure what its hybrid with i'll ask the breeder see what she says. thanks for the site


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm pretty good at identifying white. So, I know your bird #5's color 

1-3 I would just call, grizzles...#4, not quite sure, is it dark all over? grey? black? I've seen dark grey birds labeled black and there is a big diff. between their color and real jet black birds [shrug]. I am not the confident color identifier


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> I'm pretty good at identifying white. So, I know your bird #5's color
> 
> 1-3 I would just call, grizzles...#4, not quite sure, is it dark all over? grey? black? I've seen dark grey birds labeled black and there is a big diff. between their color and real jet black birds [shrug]. I am not the confident color identifier


K thanks I was thinking they were some type of grizzles just was not sure. #4 is a brown in color a light gray brown but looked like a feral win it was a baby(to me still kind of dose just disty i guess i'd say).


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

And here is Compass's little baby hatched 03/01/08.
http://pets.webshots.com/album/562748207SemMid?vhost=pets

And there is a video on there for her feeding it to.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great shots and video! Please keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy you liked them.
I'll keep them coming


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very cute, Michelle. Compass has a full filled life.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michelle,

Compass and her baby are darling!

You have some interesting colors in your other birds. The first one looks like a grizzle to me, but the second looks like it has what is called ink spots. They were talking about it on a genetic's forum I'm on the other day. I don't know what the tri color is called. All I know is that bird carries a gene for red, but don't know if it is a recessive or sex linked. Red can be in two different places on the chromosomes. 

Margaret


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Margarret said:


> Michelle,
> 
> Compass and her baby are darling!
> 
> ...


Ok thank you


----------

